
Et Tu, Tim Cook? The Blindly Well-intentioned Propaganda of Apple TV+ - thelettere
https://medium.com/@thomastberry/the-well-intentioned-propaganda-of-apple-tv-and-where-it-may-lead-f739fd4e95ca
======
thelettere
Apologies - that link may be behind a paywall. This is the guaranteed free
one: [https://medium.com/@thomastberry/the-well-intentioned-
propag...](https://medium.com/@thomastberry/the-well-intentioned-propaganda-
of-apple-tv-and-where-it-may-
lead-f739fd4e95ca?source=friends_link&sk=36e7e0a9be59a3904ee303d4be8714ed)

